# Generar un entorno de simulacion para un robot movil



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

Para informacion sobre visual studio vistita paginas como el MSDN de microsoft o canal visualbasic o similares...

mi duda es como es que lo quieres simular??? graficamente??? si es asi busca paginas de renderizacion de graficos como el opengl o ActiveX no es muy sencillo te hago la aclaracion...

te recomiendo que mejor lo hagas con algun software de diseño grafico y si es la parte electronica en algun simulador de electronica...

basic  o C no fueron diseñados con el fin de simular ( ojo no digo que no se pueda)... quizás java pudiera ser mas adecuado..

seria bueno que dieras mas detalles..

saludos...


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 7, 2010)

Concuerdo, ya que si es algo gráfico tienes desde el GDI+ hasta los mencionados por lubeck que son complicados de manejar pero te comento sobre el *microsoft robotics studio* que es un entorno para Windows para el control robótico y la simulación, como la simulación es de tu interés, esta herramienta te puede servir... tiene un propio motor gráfico e incluso soporta gráficos realistas en 3D.

Otra es hacer el modelo en programas como el SolidWorks o incluso el Maya para darle movimiento...
en fin, da detalles sobre lo que buscas...

Saludos...


----------



## jamacos78 (Ago 7, 2010)

Gracias por tu aclaracion, si la idea es realizar un entorno grafico que simule el movimiento de un robot en un ambiente con obstaculos para que encuentre o siga  un objeto que se encuentra dentro de este. la idea es encontrar solucion utilizando Information Spaces al problema pursuit-evasion, es algo complejo que apenas me estoy adentrando en ello.
Gracias nuevamente a los dos...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

ah.. ok pero no requieres de unos graficos espelusnantes... con cualquiera del visual estudio podrias simularlo nada mas tienes que estar bien metido con calculos trigonometricos... cual de los lenguajes del visual estudio conoces???


----------



## jamacos78 (Ago 7, 2010)

No lo de los graficos nada entre mas sencillo mejor, ahora estoy con un amigo que me esta adentrando al mundo del visual studio 2008, hemos ya avanzado un poco pero no puedo siempre abusar de el, jeje, me interesa mucho es centrarme en el tema de Information Spaces (espacios de informacion), asi que si sabeis donde puedo encontrar algo mas sobre esto se los agradecere enormemente.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

> nformation Spaces (espacios de informacion), asi que si sabeis donde puedo encontrar algo mas sobre esto se los agradecere enormemente.



honestamente ese termino me parece que es una #$$$#"$#4% ninguna computadora en esta tierra utiliza esas matematicas algoritmos o lo que sea...

no tienes que usar digamos... mas que en visualbasic por ejemplo el comando pset Line y cositas asi y hacer los calculos trigonometricos y listo no hay mas... creo que a ha de ser como el termino Ofimatica que es una manera rimbombante de decir mecanografo de computadoras o secretariado... 

espero no estar equivocado... y siento no poder ayudarte...

saludos..


----------

